# Leftover part after removing carburetor.



## jayman (Mar 13, 2017)

I removed my carburetor to clean the the jet. I placed all the screws and such on the fuel tank as I removed them. When I put it back together I was left with this part and I can't remember where it goes.
it measures 3/4 length by 1/4 I.D.













Thanks
Jason


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Maybe you should tell us engine?


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Welcome Jason! 

some info regarding engine, blower model # & year would be helpful.

it looks like a valve guide to me :tongue:


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

It looks like a spacer to me. How much stuff did you take off to get to the carb? Maybe a sleeve or spacer for the starter??? MTD's have that Powermore engine and I know you end up taking lots of shrouding to get to the carb. Just random thoughts without knowing how much you dug into the engine.


----------



## jayman (Mar 13, 2017)

Sorry. It's a Storm 2620 year 2012. With a Troy-Bilt 752Z370-SUC 208cc engine. I took off the muffler shield, muffler, front plastic panel with the choke and throttle knobs. I removed linkage, fuel hose, and carburetor.


----------



## jtclays (Sep 24, 2010)

Wonder if the throttle or choke have a sleeve inside there?


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

looks like one of the spacers that go inside the shroud over the carb. there's a long and a short one, they fit inside the shroud, over the studs that the carb slides onto, two acorn nuts hold the carb on, the spacers and the acorn nuts work together so you don't over tighten the carb.


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

here's a picture, I don't remember which side is longer but I think it will be obvious.


----------



## jayman (Mar 13, 2017)

524SWE said:


> looks like one of the spacers that go inside the shroud over the carb. there's a long and a short one, they fit inside the shroud, over the studs that the carb slides onto, two acorn nuts hold the carb on, the spacers and the acorn nuts work together so you don't over tighten the carb.



Thank you so much. I was loosing my mind. I couldn't find this part listed anywhere. 


Again thank you,
Jason


----------



## 524SWE (Jan 20, 2017)

your welcome, no problemo! it doesn't show on most parts websites


----------

